# a la que asiste / asista (subjunctive, adjective clause)



## NewdestinyX

I think one of the hardest aspects of advanced Spanish grammar to finally acquire in fluency, as a non native, is the use of the subjunctive in adjective (descriptive) clauses.

Me resulta difícil percibir el matiz que añadiendo el subjuntivo puede crear.

Por ejemplo en estas dos:
a)_ ..la universidad a la que asist*e* este otoño.. _
b)_ ..la universidad a la que asist*a* este otoño.._

In 'b)' - what is 'unknown'? Whether or not (s)he's attending school in the fall? Or which university (s)he'll be attending?
En 'b)' - ¿Qué no sabemos? ¿Si o no él/ella sale a la universidad? ¿O cuál universidad él/ella ha eligido?

Thanks in advance,
Grant


----------



## Lurrezko

NewdestinyX said:


> I think one of the hardest aspects of advanced Spanish grammar to finally acquire in fluency, as a non native, is the use of the subjunctive in adjective (descriptive) clauses.
> 
> Me resulta difícil percibir el matiz que añadiendo el subjuntivo puede crear.
> 
> Por ejemplo en estas dos:
> a)_ ..la universidad a que asist*e* este otoño.. _
> b)_ ..la universidad a que asist*a* este otoño.._
> 
> In 'b)' - what is 'unknown'? Whether or not (s)he's attending school in the fall? Or which university (s)he'll be attending?
> En 'b)' - ¿Qué no sabemos? ¿Si o no él/ella sale a la universidad? ¿O cuál universidad él/ella ha eligido?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Grant



¿Puedes poner la oración completa en español?


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Grant,

There are several approaches to this, but knowing you, I guess you know.

Here is the one that makes most sense to me. Some others forum members do not subscribe to that point of view (as you will see if you read the complete thread), but, as I already said, there are more approaches.

Anyway, following the theory I adhere to, the subjunctive expresses the condition the unitversity has to fulfill. So, with the indicative = I already know which university; with the subjunctive: I don't know yet which university.

There may also be a temporal element that may add to the decision to use  the subjunctive as the "attending" is a future event. However, in my opinion, the temporal element can not be decisive in the choice between indicative and subjunctive as relative phrases can also contain a simple future (in contrast with temporal adverbs that demand the subjunctive when referring to future events).

Now, I don't know if I actually gave an answer to the question you asked


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> Me resulta difícil percibir el matiz que añadiendo el subjuntivo puede crear.
> 
> Por ejemplo en estas dos:
> a)_ ..la universidad a que asist*e* este otoño.. _
> b)_ ..la universidad a que asist*a* este otoño.._
> 
> In 'b)' - what is 'unknown'? Whether or not (s)he's attending school in the fall? Or which university (s)he'll be attending?
> En 'b)' - ¿Qué no sabemos? ¿Si o no él/ella sale a la universidad? ¿O cuál universidad él/ella ha eligido?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Grant


 
En b) no se sabe en qué universidad estudiará este otoño.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Puedes poner la oración completa en español?


Algo como:
Hablaba de la universidad que asiste este otoño. (-y-)
Hablaba de la universidad que asista este otoño.



Peterdg said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> There are several approaches to this, but knowing you, I guess you know.
> 
> Here is the one that makes most sense to me. Some others forum members do not subscribe to that point of view (as you will see if you read the complete thread), but, as I already said, there are more approaches.
> 
> Anyway, following the theory I adhere to, the subjunctive expresses the condition the unitversity has to fulfill. So, with the indicative = I already know which university; with the subjunctive: I don't know yet which university.
> 
> There may also be a temporal element that may add to the decision to use the subjunctive as the "attending" is a future event. However, in my opinion, the temporal element can not be decisive in the choice between indicative and subjunctive as relative phrases can also contain a simple future (in contrast with temporal adverbs that demand the subjunctive when referring to future events).
> 
> Now, I don't know if I actually gave an answer to the question you asked


Your explanation in the other thread was brilliant, Peterdg, as usual. If you'd be willing to translate it to English here in this thread I would be very grateful. Though it will take time and I'm happy to do it myself later tonight. I notice you said the idea of it came for the NGLE. Right? I've also heard it taught that which the other poster was saying about futurity, Hence my confusion. I think there are two posibilities for a context for my sentences there. IT was right for Lurrezco to ask me for the 'whole sentence'. Now that you see above my 'whole' sentence does your answer change at all? Fljob seems to think it can only be referring to 'which' university - before I wrote the first part of the sentence. I was also taught that you 'can't' use the 'definite article' and then use subjunctive. Only with 'una universidad que asista...' - but then natives told me that isn't always true. It's not about the article before the noun... that's too simplistic. But now with my opening clause.. does either the 'asiste' or 'asista' no longer make sense?



flljob said:


> En b) no se sabe en qué universidad estudiará este otoño.


No estoy seguro, Fljob. Ve arriba.


----------



## duvija

Detalles:

Hablaba de la universidad a la que asiste este otoño. (-y-) (sirve si ya estamos en otoño. Si no, necesita un futuro como 'a la que va a asistir'...

Hablaba de la universidad a la que asista este otoño. 

saludos


----------



## Peterdg

If you have some patience, I'll translate either tonight or tomorrow night, but now I have some other stuff to attend to.

Well, the idea did not come from the NGLE. It was taught to me some 15 years ago by one of my Spanish teachers (a Belgian guy by the way and I don't know where he got he idea from), but the NGLE now also defends this point of view (with a lot of observations of course; too many to even think of putting them here; but to give an example of the kind of observations: if the antecedent is also qualified by "cualquiera", the use of the indicative is difficult to defend as "cualquiera" implies that you don't know and hence the relative clause must express a condition to fullfil)


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Detalles:
> 
> Hablaba de la universidad a la que asiste este otoño. (-y-) (sirve si ya estamos en otoño. Si no, necesita un futuro como 'a la que va a asistir'...
> 
> Hablaba de la universidad a la que asista este otoño.
> 
> saludos



Concuerdo. En cuanto a la diferencia de significado, suscribo totamente la explicación de Peterdg y la opinión de flljob. Lo que no sabemos es a qué universidad asistirá, no si asistirá o no a alguna. En este último caso, creo que en español añadiríamos una explicación.

Hablamos de la universidad a la que asista este año, si es que asiste a alguna.


----------



## NewdestinyX

duvija said:


> Detalles:
> 
> Hablaba de la universidad a la que asiste este otoño. (-y-) (sirve si ya estamos en otoño. Si no, necesita un futuro como 'a la que va a asistir'...
> 
> Hablaba de la universidad a la que asista este otoño.
> 
> saludos


Gracias Duvija - por las correcciones y por tu opinión sobre la gramática. 



Peterdg said:


> If you have some pacience, I'll translate either tonight or tomorrow night, but now I have some other stuff to attend to.
> 
> Well, the idea did not come from the NGLE. It was taught to me some 15 years ago by one of my Spanish teachers (a Belgian guy by the way and I don't know where he got he idea from), but the NGLE now also defends this point of view (with a lot of observations of course; too many to even think of putting them here; but to give an example of the kind of observations: if the antecedent is also qualified by "cualquiera", the use of the indicative is difficult to defend as "cualquiera" implies that you don't know and hence the relative clause must express a condition to fullfil)


Yes. Cualquier/-a + subjunctive always has its own meaning even in adjective clauses which translates to '-ever' in English - 'whoever, whatever', etc. No sweat about the translation - either of who gets to it first. Just check here first before you do a lot of work in case I already did it. It would be so helpful for the students who can't read about 'grammar' in the 'target' language.. though by the time they're dealing with this subject they actually should be able to read what you wrote in Spanish.. .

Thanks all!
Grant


----------



## caniho

NewdestinyX said:


> Algo como:
> Hablaba de la universidad que asiste este otoño. (-y-)
> Hablaba de la universidad que asista este otoño.



Maybe I'm a bit thick tonight, but I can't quite make sense of the second phrase. Regarding the first one I would understand that he or she is already attending said university. The present tense is often used with a future meaning, but that's something rather colloquial, and so it doesn't match very well with the formal word _asistir_.


----------



## flljob

Hablaba de la universidad a la que asista este otoño.

Me parece una frase ilógica. No puedes hablar de una universidad sin que ya sepas a cuál asistirás. En este caso solo admite indicativo, y creo que esto depende de la semántica del verbo _hablar_.
En cambio: s_upongo/opino/me imagino que la universidad a la que asista es mala, porque siempre escojo/ge lo peor_. Además de un sentido de futuro indeterminado, hay una indeterminación del sustantivo _universidad_, es decir, todavía no sé a qué universidad asistiré.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Pensaba en la universidad a la que asista este otoño (todavía no sé cuál me acepta y/ni cuál voy a elegir) y ahora estoy riéndome por lo que van a aguantar los profesores que me tengan en sus clases.

(¿No será que el problema estriba en que en los países hispanos no nos anotamos en 11 universidades y esperamos que alguna nos acepte?) O sea lo complicado es la experiencia, no la gramática.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Si pones el verbo hablar en futuro: _hablaré de la universidad a la que asista_. Si lo digo en presente: hablo de la universidad a la que asista. Me parece ilógica, al igual que si se usa cualquiera de los tiempos pasados: he hablado de la universidad a la que asista.
Tiene que ver con sintaxis y semántica.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Concuerdo. En cuanto a la diferencia de significado, suscribo totalmente la explicación de Peterdg y la opinión de flljob. Lo que no sabemos es a qué universidad asistirá, no si asistirá o no a alguna. En este último caso, creo que en español añadiríamos una explicación.
> 
> _*Hablamos de la universidad a la que asista este año, si es que asiste a alguna.*_


Claro. Ahora creo que entiendo. Sí importa lo que se antepone "la universidad a la que asiste/asiste...". Y lo que también decís es que no todas las cláusulas relativas (adjetival) tendrían ambas opciones, una con indicativo y una con el subjuntivo. ¿Verdad?





caniho said:


> Maybe I'm a bit thick tonight, but I can't quite make sense of the second phrase. Regarding the first one I would understand that he or she is already attending said university. The present tense is often used with a future meaning, but that's something rather colloquial, and so it doesn't match very well with the formal word _asistir_.


¿Aceptarías la oración con 'asista' de Lurrezco arriba?





flljob said:


> Hablaba de la universidad a la que asista este otoño.
> 
> Me parece una frase ilógica. No puedes hablar de una universidad sin que ya sepas a cuál asistirás. En este caso solo admite indicativo, y creo que esto depende de la semántica del verbo _hablar_.
> En cambio: s_upongo/opino/me imagino que la universidad a la que asista es mala, porque siempre escojo/ge lo peor_. Además de un sentido de futuro indeterminado, hay una indeterminación del sustantivo _universidad_, es decir, todavía no sé a qué universidad asistiré.
> 
> Saludos


Entendido y gracias. ¿Pero aceptarías la oración con 'asista' de Lurrezco arriba (en azul)?


----------



## NewdestinyX

So then the only way to add doubt as to whether (s)he'll be attending school in the fall or not would be to add 'puede que' or something similar?

Hablábamos de la universidad que puede que asista este otoño.

¿Ésa tiene sentido? ¿Y comunica que no sabemos todavía si o no asistirá a una?


----------



## Lurrezko

NewdestinyX said:


> So then the only way to add doubt as to whether (s)he'll be attending school in the fall or not would be to add 'puede que' or something similar?
> 
> Hablábamos de la universidad *a la* que puede que asista este otoño.
> 
> ¿Ésa tiene sentido? ¿Y comunica que no sabemos todavía si o no asistirá a una?



Para mí, esta significa que ya sabe a qué universidad asistirá, lo que no sabe es si lo hará o no.

En cambio, en la frase anterior lo que ignoras es a qué universidad asistirás: _hablamos de la universidad a la que asista_ (sea cual sea).


----------



## Bandama

Me temo que el ejemplo "Hablaba de..." no es realista. El problema, a mi juicio, es que es imposible aislar un subjuntivo de la frase en la que se encuentra y tratar de encontrarle un sentido. Si volvemos a la pregunta inicial, lo que vemos es que "la universidad a la que asiste" se encontraría, obviamente, en frases descriptivas en presente. "A la que asiste" tiene pues una clara función adjetiva. Por ejemplo:

"_La universidad a la que asiste este otoño es fantástica"

"No está contento con la universidad a la que asiste este otoño"_

Sería artificial intentar encajar un subjuntivo en frases como estas. Hay que entender el uso del subjuntivo dentro de determinado tipo de estructuras. Aquí utilizamos el subjuntivo de la misma manera que lo hacemos tras "cuando" "antes de que", etc. con sentido de futuro. Por ejemplo:

_"La universidad a la que asista este otoño tendrá que que ofrecer clases nocturnas"

"Me pregunto si estará contento con la universidad a la que asista este otoño"_

Los casos en que una misma estructura acepta los dos modos (subjuntivo e indicativo) no creo que sean tan frecuentes en el habla corriente. De hecho, los ejemplos son famosos. Aquí vemos un caso. En el primero (con indicativo), la cláusula tiene una clara función adjetiva (_que no tienen dinero_ =pobres, sin dinero). En la segunda (en subjuntivo), su función es la de una cláusula de futuro incompleta (_que no tengan dinero_ = que no tengan dinero cuando deban pagar/en el momento de pagar)

_"Los jóvenes que no tienen dinero no pueden matricularse en la universidad" 

"Los jóvenes que no tengan dinero no podrán matricularse en la universidad"_


----------



## caniho

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Aceptarías la oración con 'asista' de Lurrezco arriba?



No, no me suena bien, seguramente por lo que dijo flljob. De todas formas creo que tu duda inicial se podía resolver y se resolvió tal como estaba planteada.


----------



## Lurrezko

Concuerdo con Bandama en que el subjuntivo da idea de futuro en este ejemplo. Y su uso me parece perfectamente posible, puesto que nos da un matiz que no nos da el uso de futuro de indicativo:

_Hablamos de la universidad a la que asiste_ (ahora)
_Hablamos de la universidad a la que asista_ (sea cual sea, en el futuro)
_Hablamos de la universidad a la que asistirá_ (una en concreto, en el futuro)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bandama said:


> Los casos en que una misma estructura acepta los dos modos (subjuntivo e indicativo) no creo que sean tan frecuentes en el habla corriente. De hecho, los ejemplos son famosos. Aquí vemos un caso. En el primero (con indicativo), la cláusula tiene una clara función adjetiva (_que no tienen dinero_ =pobres, sin dinero). En la segunda (en subjuntivo), su función es la de una cláusula de futuro incompleta (_que no tengan dinero_ = que no tengan dinero cuando deban pagar/en el momento de pagar)
> 
> _"Los jóvenes que no tienen dinero no pueden matricularse en la universidad"
> 
> "Los jóvenes que no tengan dinero no podrán matricularse en la universidad"_





caniho said:


> No, no me suena bien, seguramente por lo que dijo flljob. De todas formas creo que tu duda inicial se podía resolver y se resolvió tal como estaba planteada.





Lurrezko oinak said:


> Concuerdo con Bandama en que el subjuntivo da idea de futuro en este ejemplo. Y su uso me parece perfectamente posible, puesto que nos da un matiz que no nos da el uso de futuro de indicativo:
> 
> _Hablamos de la universidad a la que asiste_ (ahora)
> _Hablamos de la universidad a la que asista_ (sea cual sea, en el futuro)
> _Hablamos de la universidad a la que asistirá_ (una en concreto, en el futuro)


Bueno -- Así que - Bandama, Lurrezko y Caniho (y todos) -- ¿estaríamos de acuerdo en que al haber el subjuntivo en frases relativas (adjetival), su uso transmite "ambos" aspectos del futuro y no saber cuál o si hay uno del sustantivo siendo descrito? ¿O me estáis diciendo que todo depende del contexto donde, en algunos, el subjuntivo transmitiría futuridad (algo no realizado) y en otros significaría no saber algo definitivo sobre el sustantivo ante la frase relativa?


----------



## Bandama

NewdestinyX said:


> Bueno -- Así que - Bandama, Lurrezko y Caniho (y todos) -- ¿estaríamos de acuerdo en que al haber el subjuntivo en frases relativas (adjetival), su uso transmite "ambos" aspectos del futuro y no saber cuál o si hay uno del sustantivo siendo descrito? ¿O me estáis diciendo que todo depende del contexto y en algunos el subjuntivo transmitiría futuridad (algo no realizado) y en otros no saber algo definitivo sobre el sustantivo ante la frase relativa?



Esto es muy difícil de decir, pero me atrevo a afirmar que, efectivamente, el subjuntivo transmite na idea de "futuridad" y de indeterminación al mismo tiempo. En esencia, hablamos de un futuro hipotético.

"_Me gusta la universidad a la que asiste_" (ahora asiste a una)

"_Me gusta la universidad a la que asistirá_" (una universidad concreta a la que va a asistir. Ya está decidido cuál va a ser)

"_Me gusta__(Seguro que/pienso que) Me gustará la universidad a la que asista_" (Si asiste/Cuando hipotéticamente asista a una universidad en el futuro -no sé cuál será, obviamente- me gustará).

Vemos que en este último caso, el presente no tendría lógica porque es imposible que te guste algo que no existe todavía. Por eso, creo que el valor de futuro del subjuntivo se puede ver claramente aquí.

Lo que ocurre con el verbo "buscar" es que, a mi juicio, cambia de significado con uno u otro modo. Cuando va con el subjuntivo se convierte en un verbo de deseo o preferencia del mismo valor que "desear", "querer", "preferir" etc.:

"_Busco a un hombre que habla hebreo_" 

El verbo "buscar" significa "estoy en el proceso de búsqueda de". "Que habla hebreo" define una de las características de esa persona concreta en el presente. Pero:

"_Busco un hombre que hable hebreo_"

Lo que quiere decir es "deseo encontrar", y por lo tanto, como los otros verbos de deseo y preferencia, esta hablando de un futuro hipotético.


----------



## SevenDays

Hola

Retomando la oración original _hablabla de la universidad que asiste/asista,_ a mi entender, el asunto tiene que ver con la naturaleza del articulo "la", el cual indica una universidad _determinada, concreta, real, consabida_, y por lo tanto estamos en el ámbito del indicativo ~ _hablabla de algo (real/concreto_/etc.) ~ con las variantes _hablaba de la universidad a la que asiste, asistirá, asistiría. _El subjuntivo tendría sentido con el pretérito imperfecto de asistir: _hablaba de la universidad a la cual asistiera en su juventud (_y claro, algunos rechazan el subjuntivo y prefieren el indicativo: _a la cual asistió en su juventud_)

El subjuntivo también encaja si agregamos un aspecto condicional: _hablaba de la universidad a la cual asistiría si tuviese dinero_

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Bandama said:


> "_Busco a un hombre que habla hebreo_"
> 
> 
> 
> *Busco un hombre que hable hebreo*
> 
> Lo que quiere decir es "deseo encontrar", y por lo tanto, como los otros verbos de deseo y preferencia, esta hablando de un futuro hipotético.




Hablamos de la universidad a la que asista este año, si es que asiste a alguna.

Para mí sigue siendo ilógica. No puedes hablar de una universidad específica si no sabes cuál es.


El subjuntivo en la oración de letras rojas, el subjuntivo no expresa deseo. El subjuntivo indica una indeterminación de la persona que habla hebreo.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Gracias a todos hasta este punto.

En todos los libros de la gramática (escritos para {y por} los no nativos) - se nos enseñan los ejemplos con 'buscar'.
_Busco *un* hombre que habl*e*..._
_Busco *el* hombre que habl*a*.._
Pero a los ojos del estudiante les parece que es una cuestión de la diferencia entre el artículo definido (el) o indefinido (un) que determina el modo del verbo. Por supuesto 'un' hombre implica que no sabes si hay uno. Y 'el' hombre de seguro es uno 'conocido'. Pero en un hilo en los foros hace unos cuantos años empecé a aplicar la "prueba del artículo" como el determinante del modo y los nativos me aseguraban de que el subjuntivo sí se puede usar en estas cláusulas después de 'el/la/los/las + sustantivo' y notaba muchos ejemplos en búsquedas en Google también. Pero en aquellos días había otras dudas que hacían falta más trabajo en mis estudios. 

Así que - donde necesito enfocar en estos días es en oraciones como planteé al principio. Había creído que podría expresar mi duda en términos de una frase simple - como "la universidad a la que asiste(-a)" - pero creo que os oigo decir que hay más que sintaxis en esta discusión. Es una cuestión de 'los semánticos' también. ¿no?

Y si puedo inferir de vuestras respuestas -- si la oración 'empieza' con el sustantivo como:
La universidad a que.......
-entonces un verbo que sigue tiene que ser en modo indicativo. El subjuntivo no tendría sentido. Sería ilógica ¿verdad?

Así que preguntaría - si el sustantivo está en la mitad de una oración con un artículo 'definido', entonces lo que se antepone importa en determinar si funciona uno u otro de los modos. 

¿Qué os parece?

Ejemplos:
Su madre nos decía sobre la universidad a la que _asiste/asista_ él un día. (hay dos posibilidades ¿no?)
Su madre nos decía sobre la universidad a la que _asiste_ él ahora. (hay solo una posibilidad ¿no?)
Su madre nos decía sobre la universidad a la que _asiste/asistirá_ él este otoño. (hay solo una posibilidad de modo ¿no?)

Grant


----------



## Lurrezko

Pon algún ejemplo de lo que quieres decir


----------



## NewdestinyX

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pon algún ejemplo de lo que quieres decir


Ya lo hice en mensaje #24.

Ejemplos (de #24):
Su madre nos decía sobre la universidad a la que _asiste/asista_ él un día. (hay dos posibilidades ¿no?)
Su madre nos decía sobre la universidad a la que _asiste_ él ahora. (hay solo una posibilidad ¿no?)
Su madre nos decía sobre la universidad a la que _asiste/asistirá_ él este otoño. (hay solo una posibilidad de modo ¿no?)

Y más:
Su madre nos decía sobre *una* universidad a la que _asista_ él un día. (hay solo la elección de modo subjuntivo aquí ¿no?)
Hay *un* reloj que me _gusta/guste_. (en ésta creo que hay dos posibilidades a pesar del artículo indefinido ¿no?)

Pero he aquí un ejemplo de Google donde el artículo definido existe y se usa el subjuntivo en la cláusula relativa. ¿Tiene sentido esta oración? Hay una posibilidad con indicativo?
"La causa es que me da miedo mostrar mis sentimientos hacia _*la* mujer que me *guste*_ y me siento como un gran cobarde,..."


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias a todos hasta este punto.
> 
> En todos los libros de la gramática (escritos para {y por} los no nativos) - se nos enseñan los ejemplos con 'buscar'.
> _Busco *un* hombre que habl*e*..._
> _Busco *el* hombre que habl*a*.._
> 
> Grant



Busco un hombre que habla hebreo.
Busco un hombre que hable hebreo.
Busco al hombre que habla hebreo.
Busco el hombre que hable hebreo.


Todas posibles y correctas.


----------



## Peterdg

En mi opinión, la posición del antecedente no tiene nada que ver.

"La universidad que publique más obras científicas recibirá el premio..."

"La universidad que se ubica en Alcalá de Henares, se llama _la Complutense_".(por lo menos, es lo que creo)

Es una cuestión de semántica.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Busco a un hombre que habla hebreo.
> Busco un hombre que hable hebreo.
> Busco al hombre que habla hebreo.
> Busco el hombre que hable hebreo.
> 
> 
> Todas posibles y correctas.


Creo que en la primera frase es precisa la preposición a ya que se trata de una persona determinada.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Busco un hombre que habla hebreo.
> Busco un hombre que hable hebreo.
> Busco al hombre que habla hebreo.
> Busco el hombre que hable hebreo.
> 
> 
> Todas posibles y correctas.


Por el verbo 'buscar' ¿no? No funcionaría lo mismo con un verbo diferente ¿verdad?
Encuentro (a) un hombre que habla hebreo. ¿?
Encuentro (a) el hombre que hable hebreo. ¿?


----------



## Peterdg

NewdestinyX said:


> Por el verbo 'buscar' ¿no? No funcionaría lo mismo con un verbo diferente ¿verdad?
> Encuentro (a) un hombre que habla hebreo. ¿?
> Encuentro (a) el hombre que hable hebreo. ¿?


Por el contenido semántico. No depende del verbo en sí. Con el presente de "encuentro" quitas la posibilidad de imponer una condición porque con el mero sentido de "encuentro" dices que ya lo has encontrado y por ende, ya sabes quien es. Pero sí sería posible: "quiero encontrar a un/el hombre que habla/hable hebreo". (y con todas combinaciones posibles y quitando la preposición "a" donde necesario)
EDIT: No había visto que hablaba "hebreo" y no español


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> Por el verbo 'buscar' ¿no? No funcionaría lo mismo con un verbo diferente ¿verdad?
> Encuentro (a) un hombre que habla hebreo. ¿?
> Encuentro (a) el hombre que hable hebreo. ¿?



No entiendo. 

Todas las que escribí son correctas, incluso en el norte de España.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> No entiendo.
> 
> Todas las que escribí son correctas, incluso en el norte de España.
> 
> Saludos


Pero, NewDestinyx ha cambiado el verbo (buscar/encontrar) y ahora pregunta si, con este nuevo verbo, las construcciones que ha puesto, son posibles o no.


----------



## Bandama

flljob said:


> El subjuntivo en la oración de letras rojas, el subjuntivo no expresa deseo. El subjuntivo indica una indeterminación de la persona que habla hebreo.
> 
> Saludos




Mi idea es que la ambivalencia del verbo "buscar" se debe, como ya dije, a que con infinitivo o subjuntivo expresa cosas diferentes. Con el primero tiene el sentido de "estar haciendo indagaciones", con el segundo de "desear encontrar". Por eso ningún sinónimo de "buscar" puede utilizarse de esta manera. Es justamente esa connotación de deseo (de la que carecen otros verbos similares) la que permite el uso del subjuntivo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bandama said:


> Mi idea es que la ambivalencia del verbo "buscar" se debe, como ya dije, a que con infinitivo o subjuntivo expresa cosas diferentes. Con el primero tiene el sentido de "estar haciendo indagaciones", con el segundo de "desear encontrar". Por eso ningún sinónimo de "buscar" puede utilizarse de esta manera. Es justamente esa connotación de deseo (de la que carecen otros verbos similares) la que permite el uso del subjuntivo.


Entonces, Bandama, ¿dices que no pueden llevar ambos modos todos los verbos los que se emplearían en una cláusula relativa (adjectival)?


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> Entonces, Bandama, ¿dices que no pueden llevar ambos modos todos los verbos los que se emplearían en una cláusula relativa (adjectival)?



No. 

Encontré a un hombre que hable hebreo
Encontré al hombre que hable hebreo
Encontré un hombre que hablara hebreo
Encontré el hombre que hablara hebreo

No me parecen lógicas. Es necesario el indicativo


----------



## duvija

flljob said:


> No.
> 
> Encontré a un hombre que hable hebreo
> Encontré al hombre que hable hebreo
> Encontré un hombre que hablara hebreo
> Encontré el hombre que hablara hebreo
> 
> No me parecen lógicas. Es necesario el indicativo


 

No veo (¿distraccion mía?) la mención a que 'encontré' es un pasado. Si fuera un futuro, no habría problema en la primera.

Encontraré a un hombre que hable hebreo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> No.
> 
> Encontré a un hombre que hable hebreo
> Encontré al hombre que hable hebreo
> Encontré un hombre que hablara hebreo
> Encontré el hombre que hablara hebreo
> 
> No me parecen lógicas. Es necesario el indicativo


No usaba el pasado en mis ejemplos. Pero creo que estás estableciendo mi argumento. Donde no todas las combinaciones funcionarían con 'encontrar', con 'buscar' todos funcionarían. ¿no?


Buscaba a un hombre que hablara/hablaba/hable/habla hebreo.
Buscaba al hombre que hablara/hablaba/hable/habla hebreo.
Buscaba un hombre que hablara/hablaba/hable/habla hebreo.
Buscaba el hombre que hablara/hablaba/hable/habla hebreo.


----------



## duvija

¿Y el futuro?

Me voy a casar con un hombre que hable/habla hebreo.
Y creo que 'hablara' también puede usarse, si soy muy soñadora. 
... que hablara hebreo en su juventud.

Las dos son válidas, y el sustantivo lleva el artículo definido 'el'. Y no es el verbo 'buscar', aunque sí puede tener ese significado.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> ¿Y el futuro?
> 
> Me voy a casar con un hombre que hable/habla hebreo.
> Y creo que 'hablara' también puede usarse, si soy muy soñadora.
> ... que hablara hebreo en su juventud.
> 
> Las dos son válidas, y el sustantivo lleva el artículo definido 'el'. Y no es el verbo 'buscar', aunque sí puede tener ese significado.
> 
> Saludos.


This is an excellent example to illustrate the "condition" theory.

_Voy a casarme con un hombre que habla hebreo._ "I will marry a man who speaks Hebrew." I know the man and I know he speaks Hebrew. It describes an attribute of a concrete existing man.

_Voy a casarme con un hombre que hable hebreo._ I think the following English transcript gives a good idea of what it says in Spanish: "The guy I will marry will have to (be able to) speak Hebrew". This cleary imposes a condition on the man I'm going to marry. (Well, in my case it would be a woman, but let's suppose it's a man for the sake of the excercise)

At the limit, but I admit it's at he limit, you could also say: 
_Voy a casarme con un hombre que hablará hebreo. _In this case I'm saying that the guy I will marry will say something in Hebrew (e.g. at the wedding party). I know the guy and I also have a good idea of what and how he's going to say something.


----------



## duvija

And he probably has to be good at destroying a glass by stomping on it. And then hang on to the chair lifted by all his lovely friends.

Saludos.


----------



## Bandama

Estimado Perterdg:

Tu teoría de la condición parece muy bien pensada, pero me parece que falta el elemento de "futuridad" del que se ha hablado. Los ejemplos que has dado son en el futuro:

_Voy a casarme con un hombre que hable hebreo_

Efectivamente, se puede entender como una condición, pero sólo referida al futuro. Excepto con el verbo buscar (además de los demás que expresan deseo, intención o preferencia, es decir, que se proyectan hacia el futuro), no es posible expresar una condición de esta manera con el subjuntivo en presente:

_Hablo con los hombres que hablen hebreo

Comprendo a los hombres que hablen hebreo_

Pero:

_Voy a hablar con los hombres que hablen hebreo

Comprenderé a los hombres que hablen hebreo_

Para esa condición de la que hablas, es necesario que ésta se produzca en el futuro, por lo que la "futuridad" parece un rasgo necesario para este uso del subjuntivo. Yo lo entiendo de la misma manera que:

C_uando me case con un hombre, éste tendrá que hablar hebreo.
_
Es decir, que al utilizar el subjuntivo y no el indicativo es como si añadiéramos un "cuando", un marcador de posiblidad futura, a la otra cláusula. Al contrario que la opción con indicativo, en la que la boda es ya un hecho (un plan), con el subjuntivo, como tu dices, el hecho de casarse está condicionado por el de encontrar un hombre que hable hebreo, pero esto es siempre expresado como una posibilidad en el futuro, no en el presente.


----------



## Peterdg

@Duvija: No entiendo nada de tu comentario

@Bandama: 
Primero, desafortunadamente no es mi teoría.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con tu comentario; hay un elemento de futuridad pero esto es consecuencia del contenido semántico de la "condición" que se impone. No se puede imponer una condición que defina algo si ya lo tienes.

Lo que quiero decir es que si tienes que explicar el uso del subjuntivo en frases relativas a un no nativo (como yo por ejemplo), la futuridad no le sirve para decidir entre subjuntivo e indicativo. 

El hecho de que el verbo principal esté en futuro, no implica el subjuntivo en la oración relativa. Tampoco, el hecho de que la subordinada esté en subjuntivo, implica futuridad (daré un ejemplo más tarde). Pues, lo que pasa es que el hecho de imponer una condición requiere un ambiente en que se pueda imponer una condición y, muchas veces, es el futuro.

Ahora el ejemplo que prometí: viene de la nueva gramática de la lengua española de la RAE:

_Veré la película que estén dando a esta hora, sea lo que sea._

El verbo principal sí está en el futuro, pero la subordinada no. "a esta hora" claramente pone la subordinada en el presente; sin embargo, utilizan el subjuntivo.

_Veré una película que me gusta mucho y que darán a las ocho_. 

El verbo principal está en el futuro y la subordinada (darán) está en el futuro; sin embargo, no hay subjuntivo. En este último caso porque "que darán a las ocho" no es una condición que imponen a la película; sé qué película que van a poner, sé que me gusta y sé que la ponen a las ocho. Es información circunstancial y por eso, no hay subjuntivo.

EDIT: 

No se puede decir: _hablo con hombres que hablen hebreo_
pero sí puedes decir: _Sólo hablo con hombres que hablen hebreo. _Es otro ejemplo, sin futuro, que impone una condición al _hombre._


----------



## caniho

Peterdg said:


> Ahora el ejemplo que prometí: viene de la nueva gramática de la lengua española de la RAE:
> 
> _Veré la película que estén dando a esta hora, sea lo que sea._
> 
> El verbo principal sí está en el futuro, pero la subordinada no. "a esta hora" claramente pone la subordinada en el presente; sin embargo, utilizan el subjuntivo.



'_a esta hora_' es futuro: mañana a esta hora; el lunes a esta hora; el día del que estamos hablando, a esta hora.


----------



## Peterdg

caniho said:


> '_a esta hora_' es futuro: mañana a esta hora; el lunes a esta hora; el día del que estamos hablando, a esta hora.


Igual. Cambia "a esta hora" por "ahora mismo" y sigue funcionando. 

_Veré la película que estén dando ahora mismo, sea lo que sea._


----------



## caniho

Peterdg said:


> Igual. Cambia "a esta hora" por "ahora mismo" y sigue funcionando.
> 
> _Veré la película que estén dando ahora mismo, sea lo que sea._



Yo no le veo lógica, más bien diría _veré la película que estén dando cuando llegue a casa, sea la que sea_. Con el futuro inmediato (voy a ver) quizás sí podría funcionar, porque puede referirse a algo que va a ocurrir seguro en cuestión de segundos, con lo cual la película probablemente siga emitiéndose cuando encienda la tele. De otro modo la frase no tiene sentigo con ningún futuro, entiendo que por lógica elemental.


----------



## NewdestinyX

caniho said:


> Yo no le veo lógica, más bien diría _veré la película que estén dando cuando llegue a casa, sea la que sea_. Con el futuro inmediato (voy a ver) quizás sí podría funcionar, porque puede referirse a algo que va a ocurrir seguro en cuestión de segundos, con lo cual la película probablemente siga emitiéndose cuando encienda la tele. De otro modo la frase no tiene sentigo con ningún futuro, entiendo que por lógica elemental.


Pero creo que Peterdg ha hecho claro que no todos de estos tienen conotaciones hacia el futuro. Algunos, sí. Y la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española (NGLE) hace claro que el uso del subjuntivo en estas cláusulas relativas es más una cuestión de una condición que se impone. Donde la futuridad no explicaría todos los casos de la elección del subuntivo - tal condición impuesta sí explicaría todos.

¡Qué hilo tremendo! Estoy aprendiendo tanto.
Peterdg, Bandama, Duvija, Caniho, Fljob, Lurrezko --
Muchísimas gracias por las explicaciones tan completas,
Grant


----------



## Bandama

Peterdg said:


> Lo que quiero decir es que si tienes que explicar el uso del subjuntivo en frases relativas a un no nativo (como yo por ejemplo), la futuridad no le sirve para decidir entre subjuntivo e indicativo.



Estoy en muchos aspectos de acuerdo con tu planteamiento. Sin embargo, el hecho de expresar una condición no me parece tampoco suficiente para explicar el subjuntivo. Una condición puede expresarse igualmente en presente con el indicativo:

_Sólo compro las camisetas que tienen cuello de pico._

No me gustan los plátanos que no tienen pintitas.

Sólo escribo con bolígrafos cuya tinta se puede borrar

En realidad, utilizamos el subjuntivo para expresar, sí, una condición, pero cuando ésta se produce en el futuro.

Respecto a tu frase



> _Veré la película que estén dando a esta hora, sea lo que sea._



En primer lugar, estoy de acuerdo con Caniho en que esta frase se entendería normalmente como "la película que estén dando mañana a esta hora". Incluso si la forzamos con ese "ahora mismo" no deja de ser igual que algo como "que sea más interesante". En cualquier caso, concierne al futuro ("veré"), al momento en que iré a ver la película, no al presente. Esto se ve en que no es posible esta frase con el verbo en presente ("veo un a película que estén dando").

El hecho de que todas estas frases en subjuntivo se traducen normalmente en francés con el futuro nos indica, creo, bastante de su valor de "futuridad".

En resumen, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el subjuntivo tiene un valor restrictivo, pero el hecho es que en realidad se utiliza en oraciones con valor futuro. La condición o la restricción se pueden expresar fácilmente en presente sin necesidad del subjuntivo con "sólo", únicamente", etc.,, y eso es lo normal (lo otro es forzar su uso en ejemplos poco convincentes). En frases como:

Sólo compro las manzanas que están en oferta

Me gustan únicamente los perros que tienen el pelo corto

Nunca veo las películas en las que aparece Brad Pitt

Lo normal es utilizar el indicativo. Sería posible tal vez, forzando un poco, utilizar el subjuntivo eliminando los artículos determinados: "manzanas que estén", "perros que tengan", películas en las que aparezca". Pero, otra vez, esto no sería lo normal: sólo es lo normal si el verbo principal está en futuro, no en presente. 

De hecho, que el subjuntivo sea la forma normal de las oraciones especificativas restrictivas con valor de futuro creo que ya nos dice mucho sobre su utilización.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bandama said:


> De hecho, que el subjuntivo sea la forma normal de las oraciones especificativas restrictivas con valor de futuro creo que ya nos dice mucho sobre su utilización.


..queriendo decir --> se refiere al 'no logrado/desrealizado'.. El '_no todavía_' es el valor que trae el subjuntivo en estas cláusulas relativas. ¿verdad?

Pero entonces explícame de nuevo cómo tratamos el futuro en mi oración original.
_..la universidad en la que asista este otoño._
Fljob y otros dijeron que en ésta el subjuntivo hizo desconocido 'cuál universidad'. ¿Cómo es 'futuridad' un aspecto de la elección de 'asista' en ésa?


----------



## AndreasColor

Hola, creo que la clave está en el comentario 6 de duvija:

 Hablaba de la universidad a la que asiste este otoño. (-y-) (sirve si ya estamos en otoño. Si no, necesita un futuro como 'a la que va a asistir'...

 Hablaba de la universidad a la que asista este otoño.

....................................

Partiendo de la base de que aquí en España actualmente creo que el 99%  de los nativos usarían el verbo ir para expresar lo que quieren expresar  esas 2 frases...

 La primera frase la veo casi correcta como dice duvija si ya estamos en  otoño pero creo que tiene que asistir ya (en presente) a esa  universidad (aunque entonces ya no 

necesitaría mencionar "este otoño")  osea  que si se menciona "este otoño" y aun no asiste a esa universidad  en mi opinón debe ser dicho en futuro para que no haya 

ninguna duda:  Hablaba de la universidad a la que asistirá este otoño.

En cuanto a la segunda frase y el subjuntivo creo que es totalmente  erronea, solo podría ser correcta   introduciendo una segunda persona en

la frase, algo como: Hablaba de la  universidad a la que su profesor quiere que asista este otoño.

En fin, el verbo asistir se las trae.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Bandama said:


> Estoy en muchos aspectos ...


Tus observaciones son correctas, claro está. Como cada regla, también la regla que acabamos de debatir, es incompleta y necesita pormenorizarse. 

Hay otros casos que requieren el uso del subjuntivo en oraciones relativas que la regla bien explica pero no genera; por ejemplo, después de antecedentes que expresan la escasez de algo, sigue un subjuntivo. "Hay pocos que _sepan_ de eso". Se puede argumentar que "hay pocos" necesita que se imponga una condición porque, casi por definición, es algo indefinido que necesita una condición (o restricción) explícita, pero está claro que aplicando la regla, no es obvio que el subjuntivo sea obligatorio. Esto sólo es un ejemplo; hay más casos que necesitan más detalle.

Pero, en cuanto a la regla de que estamos hablando, tu sugerencia


> el subjuntivo sea la forma normal de las oraciones especificativas restrictivas con valor de futuro


me parece adecuada.

Un cordial saludo,

Peter


----------



## Bandama

NewdestinyX said:


> ..queriendo decir --> se refiere al 'no logrado/desrealizado'.. El '_no todavía_' es el valor que trae el subjuntivo en estas cláusulas relativas. ¿verdad?
> 
> Pero entonces explícame de nuevo cómo tratamos el futuro en mi oración original.
> _..la universidad en la que asista este otoño._
> Fljob y otros dijeron que en ésta el subjuntivo hizo desconocido 'cuál universidad'. ¿Cómo es 'futuridad' un aspecto de la elección de 'asista' en ésa?



Perdona, no entiendo mucho tu pregunta. El problema es que, como no es una oración completa, es difícil darle un valor. Si estuviese encuadrada en una oración, entonces podríamos intentar ver su función. Lo cierto es que veo muy forzado buscar un ejemplo en el que esta cláusula pueda ir en subjuntivo o indicativo en la misma oración. Lo normal sería que, como dice *Peterdg*, el subjuntivo imponga una condición, y, como digo yo, normalmente con el verbo en futuro:

_La universidad a la que asista este otoño tendrá que ser barata.
_

Intentaré buscar un ejemplo válido para los dos casos:

_Me compraré una moto para ir a la universidad a la que asistiré este otoño

Me compraré una moto para ir a la universidad a la que asista este otoño_


Aquí, el subjuntivo significa "cualquier universidad, no importa cuál sea", aunque en realidad su uso está muy forzado. Intentaré encontrar un mejor ejemplo:

_Compraré el coche que tu vendes _(que tu vendes ahora o habitualmente)

_Compraré el coche que tú vendas _


Aquí yo creo que el subjuntivo expresa dos cosas:

1.Si vendes un coche, yo compraré ese coche (no se lo compraré a otras personas más que ti)

2. Compraré cualquier coche que tú vendas.


Más ejemplos:

_Haré lo que dices_ (lo que dices ahora, o lo que dices habitualmente)

_Haré lo que digas _(cualquier cosa que tu digas en el futuro)


No te vayas todavía. Aún hay más:

_Comeré lo que tu comes _(lo que estás comiendo ahora o lo que habitualmente comes)

_Comeré lo que tu comas_ (aquello que tú comas en el futuro. Como es el futuro y no sé lo que será, el subjuntivo da también una idea de indeterminación: cualquier cosa).


Fíjate que en español, igual que en inglés, es imposible expresar estas frases en futuro de indicativo: _Haré lo que tu dirás, Comeré lo que tu comerás_...

La clave, pienso, para un agloparlante, es pensar que en inglés no existe esta diferencia. Cuando dices en un restaurante, por ejemplo:

_I'll have what you have_

Te puedes referir a aquello que la persona pide habitualmente o a lo que pedirá en unos minutos. En español esta ambigüedad no existe porque la resuelve el subjuntivo.

De manera similar, en inglés no hay confusión entre lo que comes habitualmente (what you have) y lo que comes ahora/lo que estás comiendo (what you are having)*, pero en español sí.


* *En cuanto a utilizar el español correctamente, yo te diría que pienses en utilizar el subjuntivo si la acción se realizará en el futuro (si no es "what you're eating now" ni "what you usually have")*.

* *Para traducir el subjuntivo del español al inglés, es verdad que es más difícil marcar esta diferencia, pero normalmente se hace introduciendo "anything" "whatever" o algo parecido. Introducir la indeterminación en inglés es, en realidad, proyectar la acción hacia el futuro*.


Saludos.

*En realidad, sí puede haber confusión en inglés con el presente continuo en sus distintos sentidos de presente y futuro.


----------



## duvija

Comeré lo que tu comerás. (no digo que me suene perfecta, pero sí posible)
O más fácil:
Voy a comer lo que vos vas a comer.

(¿dónde me perdí? Me suena bien. Son vagamente futuros, pero con verbos en presente)


----------



## AndreasColor

duvija said:


> Comeré lo que tu comerás. (no digo que me suene perfecta, pero sí posible)
> O más fácil:
> Voy a comer lo que vos vas a comer.
> 
> (¿dónde me perdí? Me suena bien. Son vagamente futuros, pero con verbos en presente)




La primera frase suena Bíblica...  Adan diciendole a Eva: Comeré lo que tú comerás. (en futuro eterno e impreciso)

La segunda es posible pero no encuentro una situación en que "suene" normal decirlo: 

Una pareja en un restaurante...

El le pregunta a ella: ¿Que vas a comer?

Ella responde: Comeré lo que tú vas a comer

El sigue: Yo comeré lo que tú vas a comer

Surrealista... la frase lógica sería "Comeré lo que tú comas", aunque esta frase tampoco hay una situación concreta donde usarla porque normalmente en el contexto de una conversación donde quieras decir eso, simplemente dirás: Lo mismo que tú, o voy a comer lo mismo que tú...

En fin, creo que mejor no buscarle 3 pies al gato aunque a veces sea interesante...

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

AndreasColor said:


> En fin, creo que mejor no buscarle 3 pies al gato aunque a veces sea interesante...



Te equivocaste de foro


----------



## duvija

Sí, éste es simplemente sensacional.


Saludos


----------



## flljob

AndreasColor said:


> Surrealista... la frase lógica sería "Comeré lo que tú comas", aunque esta frase tampoco hay una situación concreta donde usarla porque normalmente en el contexto de una conversación donde quieras decir eso, simplemente dirás: Lo mismo que tú, o voy a comer lo mismo que tú...
> 
> En fin, creo que mejor no buscarle 3 pies al gato aunque a veces sea interesante...
> 
> Saludos


 
Si el que pregunta no ha escogido qué va a comer, no hay de otra: tienes que usar el indicativo.
¿Qué vas a comer?
Lo que tú pidas. Si no quieres usar el verbo: Lo mismo que tú.


----------



## AndreasColor

flljob said:


> Si el que pregunta no ha escogido qué va a comer, no hay de otra: tienes que usar el indicativo.
> ¿Qué vas a comer?
> Lo que tú pidas. Si no quieres usar el verbo: Lo mismo que tú.



Cierto, cierto.


PD para Lurrezko oinak: No me equivoqué no, ya he leido algunos hilos y sé que no se da puntada sin hilo (creo que es así el refrán)... 

Sí, duvija la verdad es que es muy interesante el foro.

Un saludo


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bandama said:


> Perdona, no entiendo mucho tu pregunta. El problema es que, como no es una oración completa, es difícil darle un valor. Si estuviese encuadrada en una oración, entonces podríamos intentar ver su función. Lo cierto es que veo muy forzado buscar un ejemplo en el que esta cláusula pueda ir en subjuntivo o indicativo en la misma oración. Lo normal sería que, como dice *Peterdg*, el subjuntivo imponga una condición, y, como digo yo, normalmente con el verbo en futuro:
> _La universidad a la que asista este otoño tendrá que ser barata.
> _
> Intentaré buscar un ejemplo válido para los dos casos:
> _Me compraré una moto para ir a la universidad a la que asistiré este otoño
> Me compraré una moto para ir a la universidad a la que asista este otoño_
> 
> Aquí, el subjuntivo significa "cualquier universidad, no importa cuál sea", aunque en realidad su uso está muy forzado. Intentaré encontrar un mejor ejemplo:
> _Compraré el coche que tu vendes _ (que tu vendes ahora o habitualmente)
> _Compraré el coche que tú vendas _
> 
> Aquí yo creo que el subjuntivo expresa dos cosas:
> 1.Si vendes un coche, yo compraré ese coche (no se lo compraré a otras personas más que ti)
> 2. Compraré  cualquier coche que tú vendas.
> 
> Más ejemplos:
> _Haré lo que dices_  (lo que dices ahora, o lo que dices habitualmente)
> _Haré lo que digas _ (cualquier cosa que tu digas en el futuro)
> 
> No te vayas todavía. Aún hay más:
> _Comeré lo que tu comes _ (lo que estás comiendo ahora o lo que habitualmente comes)
> _Comeré lo que tu comas_  (aquello que tú comas en el futuro. Como es el futuro y no sé lo que será, el subjuntivo da también una idea de indeterminación: cualquier cosa).
> 
> Fíjate que en español, igual que en inglés, es imposible expresar estas frases en futuro de indicativo:  _Haré lo que tu dirás, Comeré lo que tu comerás_...
> La clave, pienso, para un agloparlante, es pensar que en inglés no existe esta diferencia. Cuando dices en un restaurante, por ejemplo:
> _I'll have what you have_
> 
> Te puedes referir a aquello que la persona pide habitualmente o a lo que pedirá en unos minutos.  En español esta ambigüedad no existe porque la resuelve el subjuntivo.
> De manera similar, en inglés no hay confusión entre lo que comes habitualmente (what you have) y lo que comes ahora/lo que estás comiendo (what you are having)*,  pero en español sí.
> *  *En cuanto a utilizar el español correctamente, yo te diría que pienses en utilizar el subjuntivo si la acción se realizará en el futuro (si no es "what you're eating now" ni "what you usually have")*.
> *  *Para traducir el subjuntivo del español al inglés, es verdad que es más difícil marcar esta diferencia, pero normalmente se hace introduciendo "anything" "whatever" o algo parecido. Introducir la indeterminación en inglés es, en realidad, proyectar la acción hacia el futuro*.


Gracias, Bandama por todo esto. Una explicación de tu punto de vista muy completa. Acabo de recibir mi 'Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española' y tengo mucha ilusión. Lo leo ahora y espero que me ayude aun más que ya me habéis ayudado. Sigo sin creer es todo una cuestión de 'futuridad'. Todos tus ejemplos allí empezaron con un verbo en el futuro -- y en tales casos, por supuesto, la elección del subjuntivo en la subordinada relativa transmite algo del futuro, o con más precisión - transmite algo 'no logrado' como decía yo en mi mensaje más recien.

Pero me gusta mucho tu explicación sobre cómo la elección del subjuntivo añade el concepto en inglés de 'anything'/'whatever'/whichever one. Eso tiene mucho sentido. Puede que aún yo tenga más dudas para vosotros.


----------

